

Matasano's Crypto Challenge Bankruptcy Announcement - spiffyman
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8232922

======
spiffyman
No condemnation meant here. I just think it's a great (and humorous) example
of how yak shaving can do us all in.

Big thanks to the Matasano team for a really cool project to work on.

